# Upgrade PC case ~ 7k



## mayurthemad01 (Jun 25, 2020)

Hi, I have Antec nx100 cabinet with core i5-8400 + msi h310 pro vh + Corsair vengeance 8*2 ram and antec neo eco 550m psu. Need everyone's help to select a good case that can accommodate future builds easily with decent amount of top clearance and nice features. Thank you 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jun 25, 2020)

mayurthemad01 said:


> Hi, I have Antec nx100 cabinet with core i5-8400 + msi h310 pro vh + Corsair vengeance 8*2 ram and antec neo eco 550m psu. Need everyone's help to select a good case that can accommodate future builds easily with decent amount of top clearance and nice features. Thank you
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Get this Case: Antec NX800 ARGB cabinet @ 7.5k
Link:Buy Online Antec NX800 ARGB E-ATX Mid Tower Cabinet with Tempered Glass Side Panel - in India

Sent from my Nokia 8.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## mayurthemad01 (Jun 26, 2020)

@bssunilreddy : Buy Online Phanteks MetallicGear Neo Air W RGB MG Fans Case MG-NE520A BW01 - in India
Is this case good ?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jun 27, 2020)

mayurthemad01 said:


> @bssunilreddy : Buy Online Phanteks MetallicGear Neo Air W RGB MG Fans Case MG-NE520A BW01 - in India
> Is this case good ?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Go with this as this case comes with 2 x200mm front intake & 1 x120mm rear exhaust. All fans are ARGB fans along with built in LED controller and ARGB fan connector built in.
Link:*www.primeabgb.com/online-price-rev...-mid-tower-cabinet-tempered-glass-side-panel/


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 27, 2020)

mayurthemad01 said:


> Buy Online Phanteks MetallicGear Neo Air W RGB MG Fans Case MG-NE520A BW01 - in India
> Is this case good ?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


This looks fine, in NX800 they put mashed grill behind the fans too which reduces the airflow. Check the below youtube video for review of Phanteks MetallicGear Neo Air:





NX800 review:
*tech91.in/antec-nx800-rgb-gaming-cabinet-review/


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 27, 2020)

I have heard that NX800 is a good case as well. Cooler Master MB511 RGB is another good option which costs less compared to NX800.

That Phanteks one looks good as well. It doesn't have an included rear fan, which is must IMO, for exhaust. I didn't watch the detailed review posted earlier, but OP, do watch that & reviews for other cases. Gamer Nexus has some good case reviews.

With cabinets, look for meshed front, good fan support & HDD/SSD support, otherwise almost any case from a big company is usually good. Cabinets are something which do get sold for their design as well, so opinions vary.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 27, 2020)

omega44-xt said:


> I have heard that NX800 is a good case as well. Cooler Master MB511 RGB is another good option which costs less compared to NX800.
> 
> That Phanteks one looks good as well. It doesn't have an included rear fan, which is must IMO, for exhaust. I didn't watch the detailed review posted earlier, but OP, do watch that & reviews for other cases. Gamer Nexus has some good case reviews.
> 
> With cabinets, look for meshed front, good fan support & HDD/SSD support, otherwise almost any case from a big company is usually good. Cabinets are something which do get sold for their design as well, so opinions vary.


The thing is NX800 front fans have a meshed metallic grill behind them so I doubt their airflow will be any good.


----------



## mayurthemad01 (Jun 27, 2020)

The nx800 has proprietary 6pin connector for the front two fans and my concern is that if it breaks down after the warranty period (1year) is over then how would I replace it ? 
Watched gamer nexus channel and liked only the phanteks p400a. Btw, spoke to the Odisha reseller of phanteks and he said that p400a will be in stock around August.
Else my only option is metallic gear neo air which comes with two year warranty. *uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20200627/872b703eb2312c8982da94a7d2b298a3.jpg

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 28, 2020)

mayurthemad01 said:


> The nx800 has proprietary 6pin connector for the front two fans and my concern is that if it breaks down after the warranty period (1year) is over then how would I replace it ?
> Watched gamer nexus channel and liked only the phanteks p400a. Btw, spoke to the Odisha reseller of phanteks and he said that p400a will be in stock around August.
> Else my only option is metallic gear neo air which comes with two year warranty. *uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20200627/872b703eb2312c8982da94a7d2b298a3.jpg
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Why not check Cooler Master MB511 RGB? A good case


----------



## saswat23 (Jun 28, 2020)

mayurthemad01 said:


> The nx800 has proprietary 6pin connector for the front two fans and my concern is that if it breaks down after the warranty period (1year) is over then how would I replace it ?
> Watched gamer nexus channel and liked only the phanteks p400a. Btw, spoke to the *Odisha reseller of phanteks* and he said that p400a will be in stock around August.
> Else my only option is metallic gear neo air which comes with two year warranty. *uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20200627/872b703eb2312c8982da94a7d2b298a3.jpg
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Who is the reseller in Odisha? MD Computers?


----------



## mayurthemad01 (Jun 29, 2020)

saswat23 said:


> Who is the reseller in Odisha? MD Computers?


Yaa, mdcomputer is the reseller in Odisha.
He also told some lianli lancool 2 is also coming during August. Lian Li good case ?
@omega44-xt - cm mb511 is a nice case will consider that though how about this one Buy Corsair 275R Airflow White (CC-9011182-WW) at Best Price in India - mdcomputers.in

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 29, 2020)

mayurthemad01 said:


> Yaa, mdcomputer is the reseller in Odisha.
> He also told some lianli lancool 2 is also coming during August. Lian Li good case ?
> @omega44-xt - cm mb511 is a nice case will consider that though how about this one Buy Corsair 275R Airflow White (CC-9011182-WW) at Best Price in India - mdcomputers.in
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


*www.gamersnexus.net/hwreviews/3254-corsair-275r-case-review-thermals-quality-noise


----------



## mayurthemad01 (Jun 30, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> *www.gamersnexus.net/hwreviews/3254-corsair-275r-case-review-thermals-quality-noise


I was talking about this one. Is this good ??*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20200629/c761d0900d0a77b66f402f65325c4afe.jpg

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 30, 2020)

mayurthemad01 said:


> I was talking about this one. Is this good ??


Didn't realise there are 2 versions: Corsair 275R & Corsair 275R Airflow(the one you want).
*www.tomshardware.com/reviews/corsair-275r-airflow/


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 30, 2020)

mayurthemad01 said:


> Yaa, mdcomputer is the reseller in Odisha.
> He also told some lianli lancool 2 is also coming during August. Lian Li good case ?
> @omega44-xt - cm mb511 is a nice case will consider that though how about this one Buy Corsair 275R Airflow White (CC-9011182-WW) at Best Price in India - mdcomputers.in
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Looks good. Check more reviews if you want but tomshardware.com is a good website.


----------

